# I am a cuckold.....



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone. 
I am a cuckold. Why? Because I am a *****. A ***** that won't leave for some reason, and the only thing I am coming up with is my children. I sit in my office or garage more nights than not, and drink, smoke my cigars, and hate my life. 

I can't leave. She won't stop talking to men. I am worried to confront Her. Even with my proof. No, sure, she hasn't cheated in a year, but she still has random conversations and friends people on the mother ****ing evil Facebook I wish I could kill with ****ing fire. I hate it guys. **** me. I busy my ass 60 hours a week. She does not work, but yet will act like the best wife in the world, love me, tell me that. Show me affection, yet still entertain these ****heads on the Internet. 

I found a gym coupon yesterday and threw that **** away. Are you kidding me? The gym? Again? That was Her excuse to see the OT last year, leaving me home with the kids. She was "working in Herself". Ha!!!!

Ya, I'm doing the R and all, yada yada yada. I tell you. I don't know how you people do it. It has to be fake. You have to lock it up inside and just one day say **** it, roll the dice and see how far you can go in a relationship that NO, YOU CAN'T FORGET!!! 

Other than that, doing great. Reading all the self help stuff I can. I am doing good though. Great job, nice truck, beautiful kids....but guess what. I don't like to share. Ok? Get it? I don't like to ****ing share and I don't care. I don't like the fact that I feel worthless, just a check? Maybe a safe zone fallback area that She feels will always be there? Hell, why not? I won't leave, I won't listen to you guys. I have a lot of **** ok, a lot of ****, a life and I know I won't get my kids. I had an arrest and she doesn't. I live in the ****ty south where retardation and crooked judges roam free. I am ****ed. 

Sorry. A little drinking right now. I want to vent. I have nobody to talk to anymore. It's not like I can go to my family. Friends. For what? To look like a bigger tool? An idiot? So they can lose respect for me like She obviously has?

I am sorry guys. This post is meaningless. Let me have it. I can take it. Ha, you guys can't do **** to me compared to what I am living in.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting. 

Have you talked to a lawyer? Why do automatically think you will lose your kids if you divorce the skank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Let it all out man. Keystrokes are a great way to release sometimes. Stay away from the liquid evil though. That ish will turn your mind when you're in this state.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

#1- Just what do you want?

#2- Quit with the booze. It may seem like a crutch, but it's nothing more than a sledgehammer to your senses.

Since you came on board I've been wondering what your circumstances were. None of us get here by accident.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

I live in GA. I seem in the last two years, 4 good men lose it all over a woman who does not work. They provided. Never laid a hand on the wives, and lost because "children need their mother"

I have talked to 2 lawyers. Both of them are asking for around $5000 to even start and then still don't even I've me a 50/50. 

I am. It lying when I say I have a lot of ****. Even my lawyers tell me to be prepared to lose about 60% of it. 

That is unacceptable. She is the person who is doing wrong and not honoring a vow I ****ing tool serious. **** that. It's not fair man, not fair. I have worked ****ing too hard to lose all my **** and my kids. They mean the world to me and I would rather suck start a shotgun than have them go across the US with their mother just because she gave birth to them.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

If you are paying for the Internet why not just have the Internet service shut off. Take the Internet of her cell phone too. There are ways you can control this if you are the one paying for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

3putt. 

I had a different username a year ago, but I think she found it and, as you would expect. I don't use it anymore. I will tell you this. I went to jail that day I posted about doing my first confrontation. I didn't even do anything. I couldn't even get through my whole plan of revealing my proof before Ahe notified Her "friends" that I was getting crazy - and captain save a hoe came with his backup and arrested me for domestic violence. Later it was dismissed, due to it being total bull****, and all the beighbors ended up testifying to way my very very loud mouth talking crazy.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry. Spelling sucks. Stupid iPhone.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

But. 
1: I want my family. I want what I had. I want my life. The white picket fence, the smiles. Most of all, I want to feel like I am actually to for something. 

2: I have control or my drinking. I am in upper management and have still coped for over a year without anyone even suspecting. It helps me man. It makes me sleep at night. I don't take medicine or pills of any kind. I am against drugs. Drinking is all that calms me down. Plus, hell, my job is soooooo ****ing stressful I had no idea how I have not has a ****ing stroke by now between all this ****.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

OP, sober up and come back tomorrow. I can't understand half of what you are writing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

It's the swear words. Sorry. It keeps bleeping them out.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

So what is your plan? Just live the rest of your life in misery?. I can't believe a smart executive like you cannot come up with an exit strategy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Your job is your real problem. It's keeping you in a state where you're screwed. You need to find a new job in North Carolina or some other state where adultery is held against the adulterer and move your family there. Establish residency while you monitor your wife very closely, and as soon as you have proof she's cheating again drop the hammer on her. No alimony for adulterers.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

My plan is to wait it out? I don't know man. How do people come up with plans for this. I have been in this spot for over a year now. 

And to the other poster, sorry. Can't see your name in reply, you flatter me. Executive is a fancy word. I am just a regional director for a dealership chain.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Get out of a place that caters to cheaters, move to a father friendly place before divorcing.

In the meantime cblock her by getting super involved everyplace she is. Butt into every conversation, relationship etc.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

It sounds so easy to say DIVORCE! She will get so much for Her doing nothing but hurting me. I can't imagine even contemplating taking a deal without my kids. She can have 100% of what I have, as Lon as I get my kids, but she knows that's what I want and won't do it. Plus, Her father is loaded. I am 100% sure she will have a better lawyer than I have provided for Her. Then, then will disappear 3000 miles away.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

I just read my topic title. I need to change that. Sounds like that not funny movie with Steve Corell.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Step 1. Get off the booze. You will think straighter and make better decisions.

Once sober, decide if this is the example you wish to set for your children. Do you want them to accept what you have? Do you want them to see your situation as ok? I doubt it.

Get checked for STDs and do a hard 180 for yourself once sober.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Ha. STDs? ****. I have not had sex with Her for over 7 months.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

FLGator said:


> It's the swear words. Sorry. It keeps bleeping them out.


It's not the swear words, but the alcohol. We can fill in the blanks on the curse words, just not the alcohol induced ramblings. If it's any consolation, a lot of us have been there just like you are now.

Like LV said, get some rest, sober up, and come back to talk tomorrow.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

The only part of a plan I have so far, is this. I have to go out of town this weekend to supervise to inventory being done on a recent acquisition, when when I return, I will get one of my buddies rentals and just stay there. Talk my way into the kids, as I will get them to school and pick them up and dinner and stuff. I will then make my demand and plead with Her to let us get back to where we left off before all this. 

That's about what I got.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow. Never really been kicked off the Internet before. But ok. No problem. I guess if people are having an issue following the it will be it will come back tomorrow and I will talk. That's all I want. I have like 4 buddies who I wouldn't dare talk to about t his.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

FLGator said:


> The only part of a plan I have so far, is this. I have to go out of town this weekend to supervise to inventory being done on a recent acquisition, when when I return, I will get one of my buddies rentals and just stay there. Talk my way into the kids, as I will get them to school and pick them up and dinner and stuff. I will then make my demand and plead with Her to let us get back to where we left off before all this.
> 
> That's about what I got.


If you're a regional manager you may be able to transfer to a friendlier region. Any chance of that?


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Get some rest Gator. We are on your side man, but you can't absorb what we tell you if your smashed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

FLGator, life should be fair but it's not. Things should be different but they're not. Respect isn't returned just because you give it to your SO. Your venting and that's good. 

The hard truth comes down to giving up the illusion of controlling other people and grasping the reality of controlling your own reaction to what they're doing. If your SO is being toxic then you have 100% control of how you react to her and 0% control of how she responds. You never know, she may be a lost cause but then again she may fix herself if you give her no other choice. By no other choice I mean you fix yourself and let her (or who she's being) go.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh, if you have decent representation in case of a split then her moving 3,000 miles away will not be an option available to her.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

I like this place though. You guys talk back. And listen. To what while people say. That's all I wanted. Sorry to seem dense and not comprehending. 

I will chill out and sober up, he'll it is almost 11 and I work at 6****ty o'clock. 

Ya, moving is an option, I can go to Florida, but that place is no better from what I hear law wise, common law and family law. I asked. Plus, I am only 9 months into buying this "lets make out life better house for her" and will get short sale taxed out the ass.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

She cheated on you then called the cops and filed bs DV charges on you when you tried to confront.

Wow my friend. I understand not wanting to split your assets with her, and it won't be fun to share custody, but I think you need to kick a woman who could do that to you to the curb so hard and fast her head would spin.

As far as money goes, yeah you gotta give her 50 (or as you say maybe 60%) of your assets now. But the longer you stay with her that's even more money you throw down this rabbit hole.

I'd rather bite the bullet now than continue to pay a single dime further to support such a woman.

And unless you are a certifiable monster, any decent lawyer should be able to get you 50/50 custody.

D her. Make the princess get off her a** and get a job in the real world. She isn't going to be able to live the rest of her life off of the M assets she gets in the split.

No more cushy SAHM life for her while she spends your cash and cake eats with POSOM's.

I think its best for you to bite the bullet now as much as it sucks.

This sounds like your attempt at R is eating you alive.

Run!


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

I am dying man. I actually sit in my truck for a couple minutes to prepare myself before I go to work or enter the door the I bought. It sucks.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, and by the way??? I don't drink in front of my kids. The oldest is 6 and has been asleep now since 9. She has school tomorrow. I AM A GOOD FATHER and wouldn't ruin their memories with me drunk and sad. I front show that side of my to them. I am not my father, of which you guys don't know, who by the way sucked big time. You don't k ow him but ya he was no good and I won't end up like him with them thinking about me like I do him. This is my me time and I like it in my garage. I work in my project car. Look at it and such. That's all. I talk to you guys because I feel that's all I got.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Hold it together my friend.

I understand it sucks and you gotta be hurting, man, but don't give up and surrender.

You can get through this.

Just take one day at a time and move your life to a more healthy place.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

FLGator said:


> Friends. For what? To look like a bigger tool? An idiot? So they can lose respect for me like She obviously has?


I'll be straight with you Gator. The reason they lose respect for you is because you don't have any respect for yourself. You couldn't have and put up with this garbage. 
Something else you need to face up to my man. Take an estimate at the number of guys you've seen divorced, with kids, that do just fine. Using the kids is a flimsy excuse for showing the world that you don’t have the guts to cashier this vampire.

GEICO - Sarge - YouTube


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

FLGator said:


> But.
> 1: I want my family. I want what I had. I want my life. The white picket fence, the smiles. Most of all, I want to feel like I am actually to for something.
> 
> *You can wish for this til you're blue in the face, it isnt going to happen until YOU finally put your foot down and stop enabling this woman to continue cheating on you. Its time to take your balls out of her purse and put an end to this crap, one way or another.*
> ...


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Why aren't you having sex with her Gator? Is she refusing you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"I want what I had."

OP,

I understand the desire, but I think the first reality any BS needs to face is that this is actually impossible.

Things can NEVER go back to the way they were.

Its like wanting the country to go back to the way it was before 9/11. 

It's never gonna happen.

Actions/events cannot be undone or forgotten.

The old M is dead and gone.

Even if you stayed with her, an entirely new M would have to be built.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Why aren't you having sex with her Gator? Is she refusing you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::wtf:


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Why aren't you having sex with her Gator? Is she refusing you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How would she find the time and energy with all those OMs circling like vultures on road kill?

Gator, come back and talk tomorrow. Get some rest.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

I want to apologize to everyone about the other night. I was pretty drunk and reading back over it, I see how people had issues following along. Sorry again, but thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

"on the mother ****ing evil Facebook"....

No kidding. Our Son-in-Law ditched our daughter and their little girls for some skank he met on Facebook.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I refuse to hold FB itself in contempt, it is a social networking media like many others out there, but it more comes down to the people abusing it for illicit affairs, to me it almost no different to your WW going out on a GNO and fcuking some dude in the car park, if anything I prefer to find out about EAs as they are far less harmful in terms of you actually getting an STD as no physical contact takes place but the outcome is the same they cheat and use the media to do so.

Question is, whilst you are in R now, does she continue to play the field in terms of contact with potential APs on any social media network?

What is her conduct like now on these media?

Why have you allowed her to continue to use social networking under the terms or boundaries of your R?

Gotta say, boundaries and consequences my man, if you set boundaries and then have no consequences then you are a fool and if you don't set boundaries at all bigger fool.

Get into an adultery unfriendly state and get a divorce if you can? and if you have to commute a distance to work then so be it, just think of the bigger rewards my man.

I used to work in big construction equipment, we used to live away from home a week at a time, now something to consider here is that you could move state and take a cheap rental close to work and get the divorce you need and some separation to boot?


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Come back Gator. Tell us your story. Maybe we can help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

FLGator said:


> I want to apologize to everyone about the other night. I was pretty drunk and reading back over it, I see how people had issues following along. Sorry again, but thanks for letting me vent.


Vent all you want but get off the booze. I have been there and it was not too long ago, love the burbon. Get off the booze. We know how low you can feel.

I believe we can help you through this.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Your job is your real problem. It's keeping you in a state where you're screwed. You need to find a new job in North Carolina or some other state where adultery is held against the adulterer and move your family there. Establish residency while you monitor your wife very closely, and as soon as you have proof she's cheating again drop the hammer on her. No alimony for adulterers.


Don't pick North Carolina. Adultery here stops the alimony, but that is all it does. Still will lose most everything. Yes you can also go against the AP(s), but that is a separate lawsuit and it is huge bucks with little guarantee of returns. It is a cut and dried guaranteed win trial, but the chances of damages being awarded to cover the costs aren't guaranteed (according to the attorney's I have talked to). Also this state is very pro family and mother, so most men lose in that angle as well. Let's face it, guys generally get the crap end of the stick every time. Think of the good old Jerry Reed song, "She Got the Gold Mine, I Got the Shaft"..."They split it right down the middle and give her the better half!"


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> I refuse to hold FB itself in contempt, it is a social networking media like many others out there, but it more comes down to the people abusing it for illicit affairs, to me it almost no different to your WW going out on a GNO and fcuking some dude in the car park


I completely disagree. With the GNO, it isn't a constant thing (and if it is, people know and suspect something right way, so the BS gets viewed/ judged for what they are doing appropriately) since they have to leave the house all the time. With FB, it is something that comes into your house under such innocent ideals and means. Then it changes and can easily be hidden, unlike the GNO. FB has made it way too easy for people to hook up (with all of its IM, VOIP functionality, and constantly evolving nature) and the other things it possesses. It has gone from faceBook to FvckBook and most are never aware. It is just too easy to hide and evolve into something nefarious from such innocent beginnings, unlike the GNO that is right there in the open for all to see.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

FLGator said:


> It sounds so easy to say DIVORCE! She will get so much for Her doing nothing but hurting me. I can't imagine even contemplating taking a deal without my kids. She can have 100% of what I have, as Lon as I get my kids, but she knows that's what I want and won't do it. Plus, Her father is loaded. I am 100% sure she will have a better lawyer than I have provided for Her. Then, then will disappear 3000 miles away.


Hey, I've been there. My ex never worked a day of our marriage, couldn't even keep the house clean, and my kids were in school full time. I lost all furniture and posessions, my house, my car, my cottage and 60% of my cash including half of my pension, plus I have to pay her $1500 a month for another 3 to 5 years. 

IT WAS WORTH IT! I have a great girl now who knows about boundaries, loves and respects me, and I have a better relationship with my kids then I ever did before. 

You have a choice...right now by staying you are CHOOSING to be miserable. Don't tell me easier said than done...that's BS! Just pick your azz up and make your life better....you're the only one who can do that.

Hell, if you are thinking about your kids....don't you think they want to see dad happy? Don't you want to show them what a real man does? What example are you showing your kids right now?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

You're at a crossroads in your life.

You can either wither away and die or you can stand up and fight for what's rightfully yours, even if it's nothing more than roughly half your assets, visitation rights with your kids, and your freedom.

You don't need to live like a prisoner.

You've got yourself convinced that divorce will crush you. It probably won't. It will be a hard hit, and you'll lose a bunch of money and material things and you won't see your kids as often but it will be ok.

Compared to what you have now. Which is a slow death.

If you're interested in saving yourself, start by getting alcohol counseling. First you need to lose the denial and admit you DO have a problem, just because other's don't know about it does not mean it doesn't exist. While you're in counseling, you'll get help in other areas of your life that you badly need.

Or not. But if you do nothing, you surely will face a premature death.

I sure know what I'd do. And I've been through a tough divorce and I thought I had lost everything, and 6 years later, I'm doing pretty damn good. So I can relate.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Stop drinking. Alcohol doesn't solve problems. Just creates new ones.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Georgia is close to North Carolina. If memory serves, that's a GREAT state for men in divorce cases with cheating wives. But don't take my word for it. Check it out.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> She cheated on you then called the cops and filed bs DV charges on you when you tried to confront.
> 
> Wow my friend. I understand not wanting to split your assets with her, and it won't be fun to share custody, but I think you need to kick a woman who could do that to you to the curb so hard and fast her head would spin.
> 
> ...


He needs to read some of the other sitches so he understands how these situations play out and how the cheater looks at the picture. He sounds like he thinks he's going to reason with her and support her out of this and she will comply. We all wish it was that easy.




Dyokemm said:


> And unless you are a certifiable monster, any decent lawyer should be able to get you 50/50 custody.
> 
> D her. Make the princess get off her a** and get a job in the real world. She isn't going to be able to live the rest of her life off of the M assets she gets in the split.
> 
> ...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Why aren't you having sex with her Gator? Is she refusing you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If she's banging other dudes, why would he want some?


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Will be online tonight and share. Can't really during the day, kids and all around. 

Thanks guys/gals for the support. It means a lot.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

FLGator said:


> Will be online tonight and share. Can't really during the day, kids and all around.
> 
> Thanks guys/gals for the support. It means a lot.


Drinking and raging about your life is not going to end your WW's affair.

Do you want divorce or do you want to stop WW affair and recover your marriage?

If recovery is your goal what you have not done anything to get there. You need a new skill set to fight this war. Get the book Surviving An Affair by Dr Harley. Learn how to be come an affair killer. Killing off bottles is not going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

FLGator said:


> But.
> 1: I want my family. I want what I had. I want my life. The white picket fence, the smiles. Most of all, I want to feel like I am actually to for something.
> 
> 2: I have control or my drinking. I am in upper management and have still coped for over a year without anyone even suspecting. It helps me man. It makes me sleep at night. I don't take medicine or pills of any kind. I am against drugs. Drinking is all that calms me down. Plus, hell, my job is soooooo ****ing stressful I had no idea how I have not has a ****ing stroke by now between all this ****.


What you had was a lie. You thought you had a certain something but she lied to you. If you want what you _thought_ you had, you need to leave her.

Dude you have possibilities here. You're *upper management* in a tanking economy. Get to the gym and your sex rank goes up by a billion. Get working on a plan to drop this slag. Nucking Futs has some sage advice for you. Get the ball rolling man, and then divorce her and hook up with some blonde tart. Have some fun and don't get attached. 

I don't know what to say about your kids. They're in a ****ty situation, but not because of anything you have done. 

They're going to be hurt by a divorce, to be sure. But they're going to be hurt more by having their father captured and held in an emasculating situation. 

You say you're a cuckold. And as much as this must hurt to hear it, you really are. She's doing this **** with your knowledge, and she's humiliating you. But it doesn't have to be that way. Refuse to be the ****. Drop her and go out and be a bull. You will be amazed to see how soon she comes crawling back. 

We're here for you man.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> I completely disagree. With the GNO, it isn't a constant thing (and if it is, people know and suspect something right way, so the BS gets viewed/ judged for what they are doing appropriately) since they have to leave the house all the time. With FB, it is something that comes into your house under such innocent ideals and means. Then it changes and can easily be hidden, unlike the GNO. FB has made it way too easy for people to hook up (with all of its IM, VOIP functionality, and constantly evolving nature) and the other things it possesses. It has gone from faceBook to FvckBook and most are never aware. It is just too easy to hide and evolve into something nefarious from such innocent beginnings, unlike the GNO that is right there in the open for all to see.


Whilst I feel your anguish over FB and almost all social media and random cheaters apps, it was my wives actions over a year and a half ago that lead to a massive upheaval in our lives, and yes it was on FB!!!

I held it in the utmost contempt for ruining what I thought was my marriage at that time, all social media was tarred with the same brush, as cheaters applications only.

I since grew up, I have come to realize that all the social media networking sites are there, are they there for the "sole" purpose of cheating and the answer is not all, but some are more geared to it with privacy etc, but the important thing is this, to make sure your marriage is affair proof, to have transparency within your marriage, and yes I would also be sure to have keylogging and phone tracking too, but only as "I wonder, gut says something, lets see", ultimately there are guys out there who will hit on anything pound it into the ground, but if your marriage is strong enough then Brad Pit could walk up to your wife and get turned down yet alone some douche living in his moms basement driving a beat up chevy nova!

I learned the hard way about relationships and marriages, and now I am learning how to keep myself out of harms way way if it goes south again, hard and painful lessons but very much needed, anyway, how you holding up gator?


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

FLGator,

Yes, you are a cuckold. You are a cuckold because you choose to be. You choose to wallow in misery and drown your misery with drink instead of confronting your troubles by taking action. You choose not to seriously consider, let alone take, any of the very good advice you have received on TAM/CWI. You choose to act like you are worthless and therefore you feel worthless.

You will remain a cuckold, continue to feel worthless and probably end up a broken-down alcoholic unless you choose something else. There is really nothing more that needs be said to you.

Good luck.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

FLGator said:


> . I am not my father, of which you guys don't know, who by the way sucked big time. You don't k ow him but ya he was no good and I won't end up like him with them thinking about me like I do him. This is my me time and I like it in my garage. I work in my project car. Look at it and such. That's all. I talk to you guys because I feel that's all I got.


Let me guess. This is him talking:



FLGator said:


> I have control or my drinking. I am in upper management and have still coped for over a year without anyone even suspecting. It helps me man. It makes me sleep at night.


Fix this or you'll be thought of just like he was. The thing you do is become the example by not drinking at all. Zero.


----------

